# Computer Speakers?



## jaz86 (Jun 3, 2010)

So I'm thinking of using computer speakers this year in our haunt. My question is can they be connected to a regular stereo, has anyone ever done this? any tips would be great thanks


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'm assuming you mean ones with a built-in amplifier?

Yes, you should be able to connect them to line-out socket(s) if available - this is a low level signal, exactly for this sort of use.

If no line-out socket(s), use the headphone socket, but start with the level quite low and then turn it up to get a nice level - if it's too loud, it will just distort and sound horrid.

Si


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

I used a set of three way computer speakers (with a sub woofer) for the pipe organ in our haunt last year, and it worked great. I just plugged them into my CD Walkman, and tucked it all inside the organ. You will need an 1/8" to 1/4" adapter to plug it into the headphone jack on your stereo, but that should do it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Amplified computer speakers work great as long as you don't need alot of sound. Some of my props were just not loud enough to be heard with so much going on halloween night, or even props where you want a good loud startle scare,so for those i use guitar amplifiers and they work great.


----------

